# Yum!!



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Made these last night, and they were wonderful. Easy, and everyone probably has their own version. I got mine from Gale Gand. 

Peanut Butter Balls
Courtesy Gale Gand
18 ounces peanut butter, recipe follows
1 (16-ounce) box confectioners’ sugar
1 1/3 cups graham cracker crumbs
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, softened
12 ounces milk chocolate, melted 
In a large bowl, combine peanut butter, confectioners’ sugar, graham cracker crumbs, and butter. Mash together until combined. Form the mixture into balls. Transfer to the refrigerator until hardened, about 30 minutes. Dip the peanut butter balls into the melted chocolate and set inside mini paper cupcake forms. Let the chocolate set before serving. 
Peanut Butter:
3 cups peanuts, shelled, unsalted and dry roasted
Peanut oil, if necessary 
Peanut Butter: In the bowl of a food processor, grind the peanuts until smooth. With the motor of the food processor running, add peanut oil if necessary, and puree until the peanuts are the consistency of peanut butter. 
Yield: 32 balls
Prep Time: 1 hour
Cook Time: 3 minutes

I skipped a step and used already made peanut butter, but they're still good! 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I ake these at Christmas sometimes - same recipe, but get little foil candy cups and make your peanut butter cups - put a little of the melted chocolate inside the cup, make a little ball of peanut butter mixture, set on top of the melted chocolate, and then use a spoon to cover the peanut butter with more chocolate. 

I've also done them just spreading out the mixture in a sheet pan, pouring over the melted chocolate and letting it chill in the fridge, then cutting in squares.

Also, you can make 'buckeyes', by just dipping the balls maybe 3/4 of the way up, so some of the tan peanut butter shows through.


----------

